# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Điện - Điện tử - Tự động hóa >  DIY Orbital welding - máy hàn ống tự động

## Tuấn

> Bác Nam cao thủ bia đen, để bác Nam tây tây em e hơi nhọc đó bác!


Ui em quên, bác này toàn chơi Pepsi thì toi em roài hu hu hu hu  :Frown: 




> hé hé , bộ đó đi Đà Nẵng mất tiêu. 3 trục tích hợp thì cũng có , để từ từ em lụm cho , ngon cỡ 2 bộ trước được không ? nhưng mà tình hình thì biết bác Tuấn rồi , đợt này chết với em.


Bác ui em hiền lành thế lày mờ bác nỡ lòng nào định bắt nạt em hở bác  :Smile: 

Có 2 bộ Festo bác Chánh im_atntc và 2 bộ mini bác tìm giúp em thì em đã nhét nó vào 2 con này mất roài còn đâu :




Con này em dùng bộ của bác Chánh nâng cấp nó lên cho chính xác hơn ạ, còn bộ thứ 2 thì em đang làm cho con này:




Còn bộ mini 3mm thì em dùng cho cái ô khoanh đỏ đây bác ạ:




Trong cái ô bé bé ấy nó có 2 bộ xy hành trình 3-5mm thôi ạ, không có núm luôn, vặn bằng lục giác. Mà em cần đến cả chục bộ thì làm sao mà tìm đủ được bi chừ  :Frown: (((

Hay là tự làm có được không cả nhà nhỉ ? cắt dây, dùng đồng rồi căt dây rãnh mang cá ? bé tí tẹo thui ợ, phay thì em chịu roài ? Có bác nào có cái mẫu nào chụp hoặc vẽ phác phác lại giúp em được thì tốt quá ạ

----------

im_atntc, vuonghoanganh

----------


## Tuấn

Ở cái ô khoanh đỏ ấy nó có một bộ trượt ngang, một bộ trượt trên xuống, trong hình bộ trượt ngang là cơ cấu lắc mỏ hàn, có gắn mô tơ, cái này em chịu rồi, chỉ dùng để chỉnh ngang khi bắt máy vào cái ống thì chỉnh chút cho nó đúng giữa mối hàn thôi. Bộ lắc mỏ bác imecha đã làm cho khách 1-2 bộ gì đấy rồi, dưng mà cái này thì bé quá hu hu...

Còn bộ trượt dọc là do khi gắn kim hàn vào độ cao thấp không đồng nhất, lệch cỡ 1-3 ly, nên phải chỉnh bằng tay lại. Trong ảnh không thấy cái này vì là nó bé quá, cũng vặn bằng lục giác ạ.

À mà còn cái ren, còn cái ren khó tiện cho bước nó mịn được, khó quá nhỉ ? mai em đi hỏi mấy ông thợ tiện xem có tiện được bước mịn không  :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

Anh Tuấn ới , làm thì được nhưng ngon hay không thì không biết nhưng của 1 đồng công 1 lạng , bảo đảm 1 tuần làm không nổi. Em đi săn cho, đợt này phải tính tiền lời uống coca

----------

Tuấn

----------


## CKD

Bác Tuấn.. cái dự án orbital đó bác ngâm đến đâu tồi ạ?. Em cũng mất mấy tháng nghiền ngẩm cái vụ này. Nhưng đánh giá sơ bộ những gì em làm được là không hoàn hảo.. chưa nói là quá tệ. Nếu không có gì bí mật thì cho em theo làm cu-li vụ này với nhé. HIện em tạm gát phần cơ khí lại, chuyển qua nghiên cứu thông số & quy trình hàn TIG của món này. Khi tìm được các yếu tố liên quan dòng & tốc thì em quay lại thực nghiệm tiếp với cái orbital này  :Big Grin: 
Em cũng đã có một số dự tính cho phần torch hàn. Nếu chỉ cố định thì chỉ hàn được ở độ dày phôi nhỏ, với phôi dày thì phải có giải pháp di động đầu torch tig nữa ạ.

----------


## Tuấn

> Bác Tuấn.. cái dự án orbital đó bác ngâm đến đâu tồi ạ?. Em cũng mất mấy tháng nghiền ngẩm cái vụ này. Nhưng đánh giá sơ bộ những gì em làm được là không hoàn hảo.. chưa nói là quá tệ. Nếu không có gì bí mật thì cho em theo làm cu-li vụ này với nhé. HIện em tạm gát phần cơ khí lại, chuyển qua nghiên cứu thông số & quy trình hàn TIG của món này. Khi tìm được các yếu tố liên quan dòng & tốc thì em quay lại thực nghiệm tiếp với cái orbital này 
> Em cũng đã có một số dự tính cho phần torch hàn. Nếu chỉ cố định thì chỉ hàn được ở độ dày phôi nhỏ, với phôi dày thì phải có giải pháp di động đầu torch tig nữa ạ.


Trước em dùng cái này cũng nhiều rồi nên em thấy nó đơn giản bác ạ, phần cơ thì em mới cắt dây được bánh răng, mô tơ thì em mua được con mô tơ 6w kèm hộp số 1:180, cái này dùng cho ống đường kính từ 20 đến 63 thôi ạ. Còn thông số với qui trình hàn cái này thì nó đơn giản lắm, bác cần gì cứ bảo em, bác cần thiết kế mấy con này không ạ ? em gửi bác. Bác chọn loại máy đầu hở hay kín ạ ? Em có thiết kế loại đầu kín, còn đầu hở thì cũng vậy thôi ạ. Hơn đầu kín cái khoản tra dây bù he he  :Smile:

----------


## CKD

> Trước em dùng cái này cũng nhiều rồi nên em thấy nó đơn giản bác ạ, phần cơ thì em mới cắt dây được bánh răng, mô tơ thì em mua được con mô tơ 6w kèm hộp số 1:180, cái này dùng cho ống đường kính từ 20 đến 63 thôi ạ. Còn thông số với qui trình hàn cái này thì nó đơn giản lắm, bác cần gì cứ bảo em, bác cần thiết kế mấy con này không ạ ? em gửi bác. Bác chọn loại máy đầu hở hay kín ạ ? Em có thiết kế loại đầu kín, còn đầu hở thì cũng vậy thôi ạ. Hơn đầu kín cái khoản tra dây bù he he


Bác có thì bác mật thư cho em qua email với ạ. Em khoái mấy cái này vì trước kia em cũng có tham gia làm quy trình hàn.. nhưng gần chục năm rồi em không đụng đến. Thấy cái này có nhiều cơ hội để nghiên cứu & phát triển nên em rỗi cũng đu theo.. được thì được còn không thì mình có thêm khối kiến thức về thiết kế hệ thống cơ khí.

----------


## CKD

Cái cục nhôm này là em cắt dây xong rồi CNC phía trong lại nè bác Tuấn.. một dự án đã đi vào dĩ vãng  :Wink: 


Ở đây còn nữa ạ http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/16...ao-khong-ngung

----------


## anhcos

> Cái cục nhôm này là em cắt dây xong rồi CNC phía trong lại nè bác Tuấn.. một dự án đã đi vào dĩ vãng


Phay răng bên trong này, nếu em dùng dao endmill 1mm thì vẫn không đi đúng biên dạng của răng được, không biết có dao endmill < 1mm không nhỉ, anh hỏi mấy chỗ mà họ không có bán.

----------


## CKD

cái này là spiline profile anh ơi. đã tính toán để dùng được dao end mill mua được. Nó chỉ khít được bề rộng của cái bánh đay thôi, không ôm sát được hết profile.

----------


## Tuấn

> Cái cục nhôm này là em cắt dây xong rồi CNC phía trong lại nè bác Tuấn.. một dự án đã đi vào dĩ vãng 
> 
> 
> Ở đây còn nữa ạ http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/16...ao-khong-ngung


Úi, sao bác làm được cái bánh răng ấy ? 

Em lọ mọ đi thuê tính toán bánh răng rồi cắt dây mãi không được, mãi sau may mắn nhờ được ông si phọ ông ấy thiết kế rồi cắt dây cho. Bác thấy Si phọ em xiêu không ?

À mà si phọ em mới được lên thợ bậc 7 rồi bác ạ, chưa thấy ông ấy thông báo bia bọt liên hoan chúc mừng gì cả  :Frown:  Mà sao bác đóng góp nhiều vậy mà vẫn thợ bậc 6 vậy bác ? bác có bị trù dập gì không ạ ?, bác bảo em, em bảo con kiến nó đi kiện củ khoai cho  :Smile: 

Công việc bên em bận quá, em có một lô một lốc các thứ bắt buộc phải chế mà chưa làm xong nên vụ máy hàn orbital này em vẫn để từ từ. Bác quan tâm thì em đẩy nhanh nó lên tẹo ạ. Cái máy này nó đơn giản hơn các máy em chế vì ít nhất em cũng dùng qua roài, nguyên lý em biết rõ, còn các cái khác thì em chỉ nhìn qua ảnh thôi, ngoài thật em đã thấy mặt mũi nó ra sao đâu nên phải làm mò he he  :Smile: 

Em mới có được thế này:



Cái mô tơ bác nhìn thấy nó to quá phải không ạ ? nó là cái bé nhất mà em tìm được. Bác tính toán làm sao mà cái mỏ hàn nó chạy được trên dưới 1mm/s là ổn ạ. Sì tép hay servo thì quá khó với em, nên em chọn mãi mới được em này, to quá so với qui định he he  :Smile: 

Đầu tiên em định làm máy hàn đầu hở, bi chừ oánh nhanh thì quay ra làm đầu kín cho nó dễ  :Smile:  khó nhất với em là gia công nhôm trên máy cnc, em quen ông Si phọ có con máy H thần thánh rồi bác ạ, để em nhờ ông ấy, cha này dễ tính như cave, nhờ là hắn làm he he  :Smile:

----------


## CKD

Hé hé!
Em không có ông si phọ nào bác ạ, vậy mới khổ, chỉ có lão google là đắt lực nhất. Muốn biết cái gì thì hỏi lão.. lão mà biết thì không hề giấu.
Nhìn cái ảnh của bác em hiểu được nguyên lý rồi ạ... vậy ra cái prototype em thiết kế lúc trước nó sai nguyên lý.. tại em ngại khó nên nó mới thế. Thôi kệ.. thất bại lần này ta làm lại lần khác  :Wink:

----------

Tuấn

----------


## diy1102

> Úi, sao bác làm được cái bánh răng ấy ? 
> 
> Em lọ mọ đi thuê tính toán bánh răng rồi cắt dây mãi không được, mãi sau may mắn nhờ được ông si phọ ông ấy thiết kế rồi cắt dây cho. Bác thấy Si phọ em xiêu không ?
> 
> À mà si phọ em mới được lên thợ bậc 7 rồi bác ạ, chưa thấy ông ấy thông báo bia bọt liên hoan chúc mừng gì cả  Mà sao bác đóng góp nhiều vậy mà vẫn thợ bậc 6 vậy bác ? bác có bị trù dập gì không ạ ?, bác bảo em, em bảo con kiến nó đi kiện củ khoai cho 
> 
> Công việc bên em bận quá, em có một lô một lốc các thứ bắt buộc phải chế mà chưa làm xong nên vụ máy hàn orbital này em vẫn để từ từ. Bác quan tâm thì em đẩy nhanh nó lên tẹo ạ. Cái máy này nó đơn giản hơn các máy em chế vì ít nhất em cũng dùng qua roài, nguyên lý em biết rõ, còn các cái khác thì em chỉ nhìn qua ảnh thôi, ngoài thật em đã thấy mặt mũi nó ra sao đâu nên phải làm mò he he 
> 
> Em mới có được thế này:
> ...


Cái rãnh ở bánh răng chữ cờ kia chắc lại cho lên máy tiện chứ k pải máy pay roài. Bác kiểm tra xem quân của bác kẹp phôi có làm cái răng nào bị thương không he he he he

----------

Tuấn

----------


## itanium7000

> Cái cục nhôm này là em cắt dây xong rồi CNC phía trong lại nè bác Tuấn.. một dự án đã đi vào dĩ vãng 
> 
> Ở đây còn nữa ạ http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/16...ao-khong-ngung


Chạy qua bên kia coi, thấy cái hình...giật mình 1s tưởng là bác CKD ngồi giũa răng  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

> À mà si phọ em mới được lên thợ bậc 7 rồi bác ạ, chưa thấy ông ấy thông báo bia bọt liên hoan chúc mừng gì cả  Mà sao bác đóng góp nhiều vậy mà vẫn thợ bậc 6 vậy bác ? bác có bị trù dập gì không ạ ?, bác bảo em, em bảo con kiến nó đi kiện củ khoai cho


Em thấy em không bị trù dập gì hết bác ạ.. nên kệ, cứ từ từ, rồi cháo sẽ nhừ hehe  :Big Grin: , chắc tại trình còn kém nên chưa lên bậc được ạ. Phải cố gắng thêm  :Wink:

----------


## CKD

Cái góc làm việc & công cụ, nơi em chế biến cái cục nhôm phía trên ạ

----------


## thuhanoi

Giống em thế bác CKD, em đang đau đầu làm sao có thể tưới nguội vào con máy này đây, mũi me toàn bị đen thui.

----------


## Tuấn

> Anh Tuấn ới , làm thì được nhưng ngon hay không thì không biết nhưng của 1 đồng công 1 lạng , bảo đảm 1 tuần làm không nổi. Em đi săn cho, đợt này phải tính tiền lời uống coca


He he ngại quá, thanks bác nhé  :Smile:  bác thấy ở đâu nhặt cho em bác nhé  :Smile:  Hôm nào em vào Sì gòn em mời bác coca he he  :Smile: 




> Cái góc làm việc & công cụ, nơi em chế biến cái cục nhôm phía trên ạ


Các bác có máy cnc phay được thật là sướng. Em nhìn cái cục bác phay mà nghiền roài bác ợ. Rảnh rỗi em cũng phải đua đòi chế 1 con nghịch đồ cho nó dễ bác ạ. Mấy cái món này làm tay thủ công mệt lắm lắm  :Smile:

----------


## Tuấn

> Em cũng đã có một số dự tính cho phần torch hàn. Nếu chỉ cố định thì chỉ hàn được ở độ dày phôi nhỏ, với phôi dày thì phải có giải pháp di động đầu torch tig nữa ạ.


Bác CKD, cái bộ lắc mỏ hàn ý nó thật ra là khá đắt bác ạ.

Một bộ của tàu bác mua đã 120 củ rồi, của nhật thì gấp 2-3 lần nữa, mà cũng là loại to đùng thôi chứ càng nhỏ càng đắt bác ạ.

Những bộ chạy ray cứng đắt lè lưỡi như thế này:





đã lạc hậu roài, nó quá nặng và không chính xác, bi chừ người ta chơi ray mềm dư lày ợ:




hay như thế này:



Vấn đề lắc mỏ hàn là khá khoai, càng nhỏ càng đắt.


Em có con mô tơ dư lày:





chạy con lăn full inox tháo từ tàu vũ trụ con thoi của Nasa ra đợt nó hết xăng tháng trước :





Bộ combo hoàn chỉnh này chạy mô tơ Vexta, hành trình 30mm, chính xác kinh hoàng, quá chuẩn cho bộ lắc mỏ hàn chuyên nghiệp. 
Bác Nam CNC bác ấy gạ em đổi bộ này lấy mấy con sờ pin ăn kim loại cộng thêm bộ trục A ngoáy ngoáy của bác ấy nữa mà em không đổi đâu ạ. Bộ của em mà đem so với mấy cái đồ của bác ý thì khác gì đem đồng hồ thụy sỹ mà so với chậu nhôm Liên xô có phải không ợ  :Smile:

----------

CKD

----------


## CKD

Do bác Tuấn chê không đổi nên em mang bia đen sang bác Nam CNC đổi mấy con sờ pín về. Với em.. có mấy con đó có khi em còn làm được tàu con thoi ấy chứ. Cái bộ bé tí của bác thì ăn nhằm gì. Hé hé hé.

Thật ra thì em đang tìm việc trợ gạo bác ạ! Làm nghiên cứu và sưu tập đồ thế này chẵng mấy thì hết gạo thôi. Làm ra tàu con thoi mà không làm ra gạo thì chẵng có sức đâu mà bay bác nhỉ.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Nam CNC

hay quá ... anh Tuấn biết tay em nhé , còn 1 2 bộ ngon ở nhà không thèm bán.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Do bác Tuấn chê không đổi nên em mang bia đen sang bác Nam CNC đổi mấy con sờ pín về. Với em.. có mấy con đó có khi em còn làm được tàu con thoi ấy chứ. Cái bộ bé tí của bác thì ăn nhằm gì. Hé hé hé.
> 
> Thật ra thì em đang tìm việc trợ gạo bác ạ! Làm nghiên cứu và sưu tập đồ thế này chẵng mấy thì hết gạo thôi. Làm ra tàu con thoi mà không làm ra gạo thì chẵng có sức đâu mà bay bác nhỉ.


Hì, em sì pam thui, cái bộ mini ấy là bác Nam tìm cho em đấy  :Smile:  mang ra dùng hơi... tiếc  :Smile: 

Anh em mình ai cũng phải lo cơm áo gạo tiền cả, nhờ bác ý đi tìm giùm em cũng ngại, bỏ công bỏ việc....

Ngồi làm việc lắm lúc buồn ngủ quá, em mò vào đây sì pam chơi, xem mấy cái đồ cụ Nam cụ ấy sưu tầm mà hãi. Cụ này bỏ nhiều công thật, mà cũng nhiều tiền vào đấy nữa.

Mấy cái trò nghịch ngợm của em lúc được việc thì cũng tốt, còn không thì nó cũng giúp em đỡ nhàn chán bác ạ. Làm mãi một nghề, lâu ngày cũng oải. Chế cháo cho nó vui. Em còn một đống những thứ bắt buộc phải chế cho nó xong mà chả còn thời gian và người để làm nữa. Vẫn cái vòng luẩn quẩn, muốn tăng năng suất thì phải chế máy, muốn chế thì phải sống cái đã, muốn sống thì phải đi kiếm gạo đã, muốn kiếm được nhiều gạo hơn thì phải chế máy, mà đi kiếm gạo thì chả có thời gian chế.... 

Buồn ngủ quá, em đi pha cà phê uống đây  :Smile:

----------


## CKD

Hè hè! Em biết nguồ gốc chứ bác. Gì chứ hàng hóa của cụ Nam ấy.. cái nào em cũng phải nghía qua.. rồi nó mới có cơ hội bay đi đây đó. Nhiều món bị chặn ngay từ thời còn là thông tin ấy bác ạ.. khi bác ấy nói "hàng chưa kịp đăng bán đã bị quăng gạch" thì phần lớn là từ thằng em này đấy ạ.

Chổ anh em tốt với nhau là thế.. hehe, có gì mật thư bảo nhau trước  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  phải không đại ca Sờ pín  :Wink: 
Anh em tụi em, xiền hay gạo thì đôi khi không có, chứ cái vụ trữ hàng thì cũng thuộc dạng khủng khủng ấy ạ. Nếu gọi là lôi ra chộp ảnh khoe chơi.. thì cũng mất mấy ngày mới chộp hết được. Em thì em không có duyên với vụ bán hàng, nên toàn giấu ở nhà thôi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tuấn

> hay quá ... anh Tuấn biết tay em nhé , còn 1 2 bộ ngon ở nhà không thèm bán.


Bác cứ để ở nhà đi ạ, hôm nào em vào, em khoắng sạch cả của bác lẫn của cụ CKD cho mà coi he he  :Smile: 
1-2 hôm nữa em đi loăng quăng mất mấy hôm, vụ mạch 555 bác Nhatson cho em đang nhờ Si phọ em làm cho rồi, chạy ngon choét rồi mà hắn vẫn bảo để hắn hoàn thiện cho nó chuẩn hơn. Chắc đợt tới em về thì vụ này ngon rồi. Em đang chỉnh bằng cơ thôi, chưa dùng bằng điện. Nhưng mà cái trò hàn orbital này được việc phết các bác ạ, nó đỡ công cho nhiều thợ hàn lắm ( 1 con máy chắc bằng khoảng 7-8 chú ) hơn nữa nó giảm được cong vênh, độ đồng đều thì hàn tay khó so được.

Cụ CKD xem cái đường hàn ngang thân bồn này nhé, em thêm quả mài tự động nữa, coi như không co ngót, cong vênh gì cả :

Đính kèm 4861

----------


## Tuấn

Bác CKD cho em hỏi chút ạ, cái cơ cấu chỉnh ngàm gá ống của cái máy hàn ống chỗ khoanh tròn này:



Mà bi chừ em dùng trượt con lăn inox với lị vitme bi dư lày thì có sợ nó pở rô quá không ạ ?




 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

À , em mới tìm ra đâu chừng 10 bộ chỉnh XY luôn đó , hành trình 10mm, núm vặn kiểu thước panme, xài trượt con lăn luôn , nhỏ gọn như cái bộ trên nhưng giá mắc hơn gấp đôi nhé anh. Tầm 500K cho anh , còn mấy chú kia thì 600K hehehe , ủng hộ anh em chế máy có giá rẻ.


Sao được không sếp. kì này chết với em heheh , nói chơi thôi , mấy bộ này tưởng mắc nhưng không mắc , vì chế được em chết liền.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## CKD

Chơi vào cái đó, chỉ sợ là sau này nhân bản không được thôi anh ơi  :Big Grin:

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> À , em mới tìm ra đâu chừng 10 bộ chỉnh XY luôn đó , hành trình 10mm, núm vặn kiểu thước panme, xài trượt con lăn luôn , nhỏ gọn như cái bộ trên nhưng giá mắc hơn gấp đôi nhé anh. Tầm 500K cho anh , còn mấy chú kia thì 600K hehehe , ủng hộ anh em chế máy có giá rẻ.
> 
> 
> Sao được không sếp. kì này chết với em heheh , nói chơi thôi , mấy bộ này tưởng mắc nhưng không mắc , vì chế được em chết liền.


He he thanks bác, gửi cho em bác nhé  :Smile:  chế thế nào được mà chế bác ? nguyên mấy cái ren mịn mini tiện được đã chết rồi, con ốc còn khó hơn. Bác đã chế bộ chắn bụi cho các trục rồi thì biết đấy ạ. Em làm bằng tay trung bình 1 tuần liên tục chưa xong 1 bộ.




> Chơi vào cái đó, chỉ sợ là sau này nhân bản không được thôi anh ơi


Đến đâu... tính đến đây vậy bác ui. Mua cái con trượt bản rộng thì cũng được, nhưng mà vitme mini thì khó thật là khó bác ạ

----------


## Nam CNC

XY thì có 6 bộ , 1 bộ mini hơn nữa , 2 bộ trượt độc lập vặn bằng lục giác. Anh có thích bộ chỉnh độ nghiêng nghiêng không ? anh lấy hết à ?

----------

Tuấn

----------


## CKD

Rẻ rẻ thì bợ hết vào anh  :Big Grin: ... cùng lắm e làm tổng thầu cho  :Big Grin:

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Nam CNC

rẻ cái búa , mắc bỏ xừ , chỉ có 1 mình anh mua à , nhưng mà nó đẹp giá trị nên hốt , trước sau gì anh em cũng lấy à. Chú mua về để làm chụp hình à ? 
hay làm máy hàn như anh Tuấn , giá nó cao gấp đôi cái trượt hộp ấy.

----------


## CKD

Cao theo kiểu vnd/kg à? Vậy cũng có sao.. nó tí hon thôi mà  :Wink:  việc gì phải xoắn. Hiện quỹ vật tư cho dự án orbital này em còn được 5M. Nên giờ cái gì thấy ứng dụng cho dự án được thì cứ mua.. lợi hay hại thì sau này tính hé hé. Nguyên tắc làm việc của em là vậy, có những cái tùy hứng thích thì mua, không thì thôi, hết xèng thì nhìn; nhưng cái nào mà đã lên project đàng hoàng thì lên luôn kế hoạch chi & quỹ cho nó. Nên mới có số dư này  :Big Grin:  hehe

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> XY thì có 6 bộ , 1 bộ mini hơn nữa , 2 bộ trượt độc lập vặn bằng lục giác. Anh có thích bộ chỉnh độ nghiêng nghiêng không ? anh lấy hết à ?


Bác lấy giúp em hết bác nhé.Bộ chỉnh nghiêng nghiêng em cũng thích ạ. Thanks bác. 

Em mới có 2 bộ mini bác gửi lần trước, giờ chỗ nào cũng thích lắp nó vào he he  :Smile:  
Đồ thì không sợ thừa đâu bác, em nghịch mấy cái này cho nhà dùng mà bác. À mà bác có gặp bác CKD thì bác can bác ấy giúp em tẹo nhé, bác ấy định mua 2 bộ đồ cũ này về tặng em để em làm mẫu chế máy mà em thấy cũng chưa cần thiết lắm. Nó đây ạ:

Bộ này chỉ là cái máy hàn cộng với cái kìm hàn ống thôi ạ :

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Magnatech-Or...item46207a3522

Còn bộ này bác ấy gạ cho em để em ngâm cứu, dưng mà đời này hơi cũ, dùng bất tiện lắm ạ. Chỉ có cái đầu hàn thui:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Arc-Machines...item4189e5ca86

Hay là bác nói bác CKD qui 2 cái này ra bia đen bác nhỉ  :Smile: 

Si phọ em chế được cái mạch 555 bác nhatson cho để điều khiển sì tép cho mấy vụ này roài bác ui, em khoe với các bác nhá :







Có cái này thì em không ngại phần điều khiển rồi bác ạ. Kể cả con mô tơ cấp dây bé tẹo cũng vậy. Kiếm con sì tép bằng ngón tay có giảm tốc là chạy ngon ợ. Em đang tìm con nào chạy được tối thiểu 6 vòng/phút, tối đa 60v/ph. Bác thấy ở đâu mua giúp em 1 con em thử tải xem có được không bác nhé. Tầm bằng ngón tay cái là ổn bác ạ.

----------

CKD

----------


## Tuấn

> Cao theo kiểu vnd/kg à? Vậy cũng có sao.. nó tí hon thôi mà  việc gì phải xoắn. Hiện quỹ vật tư cho dự án orbital này em còn được 5M. Nên giờ cái gì thấy ứng dụng cho dự án được thì cứ mua.. lợi hay hại thì sau này tính hé hé. Nguyên tắc làm việc của em là vậy, có những cái tùy hứng thích thì mua, không thì thôi, hết xèng thì nhìn; nhưng cái nào mà đã lên project đàng hoàng thì lên luôn kế hoạch chi & quỹ cho nó. Nên mới có số dư này  hehe


Có bác cùng quan tâm với em thì hay quá roài ợ, nhu cầu của em phải chế cũng nhiều món cho nhà dùng bác ạ. Làm một mình cũng ngại. Trước nay em vấp phải vụ điều khiển tốc độ mà không giải quyết được, nay có sì tép thì ngon rồi, có thêm cái 555 nữa là đỡ phải lích kích máy tính này nọ he he  :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

đã có step thì muốn bao nhiêu vòng 1 phút thì chẳng được hả anh.

2 bác nói thế em mạnh dạn hốt hết về đem lên khoe cho anh em thèm chơi.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## anhxco

> đã có step thì muốn bao nhiêu vòng 1 phút thì chẳng được hả anh.
> 
> 2 bác nói thế em mạnh dạn hốt hết về đem lên khoe cho anh em thèm chơi.


Cho e đang kí 1 em chỉnh góc để làm máy mài dao nghe a Nam!

----------


## nhatson

hộp số mà motor dc mini thì ra vĩnh viển quận 11 khá nhiều

----------

anhcos, Tuấn

----------


## nhatson

hoặc diy, trước em thấy 1 trang hd chạy khuôn, dúc cái hộp số này

----------

Tuấn

----------


## nhatson



----------

diy1102, Gamo, TLP

----------


## nhatson

hinh ảnh chế tạo hộp số mini
https://www.flickr.com/photos/candy-...569320/detail/


b.r

----------

TLP

----------


## Nam CNC

bác Nhất Son làm khó rồi , tụi em mua được là mua ngay , lấy đâu ra kiên nhẫn như bác.

----------


## anhcos

> hộp số mà motor dc mini thì ra vĩnh viển quận 11 khá nhiều


Tks kụ, nhưng chỗ đoạn nào trên đường có bán nhỉ, cho đỡ mất công tìm, mình tháo ra chỉ lấy bộ hành tinh con con kia thôi.
Còn phay theo trang http://lcamtuf.coredump.cx/omni/ thì thấy răng bé quá, không có dao trụ bé như thế để phay răng được.

----------


## nhatson

hihi em giới thiệu 1 giải pháp thôi mà anh Nam

----------


## CBNN

Bác nào cần mua hộp số nhỏ nhỏ như vậy thì đây :


cả mạch 555 cho bác Tuấn

----------

anhcos, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> hộp số mà motor dc mini thì ra vĩnh viển quận 11 khá nhiều


Hộp số và mô tơ chạy cái phần cấp dây cần khoẻ chút bác ạ. Nó đẩy có tẹo nhưng mà khá nặng.
Nhân tiện các bác cho em hỏi con mô tơ này lắp cái khớp nồi này nếu nó chạy mình dùng tay giữ cái khớp nối nó có quay đươc không ạ ? Em hỏi vì chưa cho nó chạy được để thử he he :P



Nhân tiện nói chuyện bộ cấp dây, trước em mua được một bộ cấp dây cho máy hàn tig đâu hơn 20 củ, sau đặt mua tiếp nó lên 29 củ/bộ mà đặt mãi không được.

Điên tiết em đi mua bộ cấp dây cho máy CO2 về ( có 2-3 củ gì đó thui ợ  :Smile:  ), tháo đít mô tơ, lắp thêm con dc vào, có cái bộ điều khiển tốc độ nữa độ nữa là xong phim he he  :Smile: 

" cụ CKD mua mô tơ không ? em để lại cho nè  :Smile:  cả bộ mô tơ vexta, giá đỡ, khớp nối, mạch điều khiển, bật lửa ga nhá nhá nhá  :Smile:

----------


## marl

> Bác CKD cho em hỏi chút ạ, cái cơ cấu chỉnh ngàm gá ống của cái máy hàn ống chỗ khoanh tròn này:
> 
> Đính kèm 4889
> 
> Mà bi chừ em dùng trượt con lăn inox với lị vitme bi dư lày thì có sợ nó pở rô quá không ạ ?
> 
> 
> Đính kèm 4890


Cái hình trên là cơ cấu kẹp ống tự đồng tâm. Bác đưa vitme vào làm gi cho nó cực.

----------


## Tuấn

> Cái hình trên là cơ cấu kẹp ống tự đồng tâm. Bác đưa vitme vào làm gi cho nó cực.




Dạ cái máy này nó hàn được mấy cỡ ống khác nhau bác ạ. Khi dùng ống nhỏ hơn thì người ta vặn 2 con ốc đen đen rồi dịch cái tấm gá lên tẹo. Cái của này em định làm bằng nhôm cho nó nhẹ, sợ cứ vặn ra vặn vào nó toét cái ren thì mệt. Thế nên mới định dùng nguyên bộ trượt mini bác ạ, thay đổi kích cỡ ống mình chỉnh bằng vitme, không biết có ổn không nhưng mà em cứ thử phát xem sao he he  :Smile:

----------


## CKD

Lục tìm được con này.. không biết bác Tuấn có hứng thú không?

Vexta PMM33B-MGxx




- Kích thước mặt bích 33mm
- Trục output lệch tâm (giảm tốc bánh răng).
- 5 phase, đau đầu thật.. muốn dùng phải săn tìm mấy cái driver mini. Thấy đi kèm nó chơi driver điện áp cao, không biết lái bằng driver mini điện áp thấp thì chạy được không đây. Nếu được thì tự build driver cũng ráng được  :Wink: . Có mấy con này chắc kéo dây hoặc di chuyển torch chắc được a nhỉ  :Big Grin: .

*Download File*

----------


## CKD

Mô hình do em phát triển toàn dùng step & RC servo bác ạ.
- Step dùng để xoay torch & kéo dây. Dể dàng điều kiển tốc độ, moment sau khi qua gear cũng vô tư bác ạ. Nhưng mà hiện khối lượng còn nặng quá, thiết kế còn rất nhiều điểm chưa được như ý (tối ưu). Có time em sẽ làm lại mô hình prototype mới.. Hy vọng cải tiến được nhiều vấn đề.
- RC servo em định dùng để di torch, cái này thì rất nhỏ gọn và khỏe, loại xịn chạy chính xác & bền nữa, có metal gear & bearing nên chắc Ok. Kỹ thuật để điều khiển thằng này với em thì vô tư, vì em gốc là dân chơi RC mà lỵ hị hị  :Smile: .

Cái mà em đang prototype thì cái motor kéo dây em lột từ cái MIG Ozito mini bác ạ. Chi phí cho cả con máy hàn là 2.5M, em lột bộ kéo dây, giờ còn cái biến áp & con diod nắn một chiều bỏ không đó.  :Frown: , chưa có kế hoạch gì với nó.

RC servo - Turnigy TGY-778MG


- Khối lượng: 23g
- Kích thước: 30x10x30
- Moment: 4.5-5.5kg/cm
- Speed: 0.12s/60o

----------


## Nam CNC

tình hình ở nhà còn 1 em size 33 , 5 pha , có harmonic 1:50 , CKD lấy drive hanmark điều khiển thi vô tư nhé hehehehe , anh Tuấn đọc đến đây thì chịu khó hất tay chùi nước bọt hahaha

----------

Tuấn

----------


## CKD

Có thì lụm luôn đại ca Nam CNC ạ. Dạo gần đây sao mà thích siu tầm quá haha. Hanmark còn được 1/2 con, còn mấy con IC tích hợp 5 phase nữa mà chưa có thời gian chế cháo.
Sao mà dạo này nhiều thứ phải lăn tăn quá. Tùm lum hết, nợ nhiều, hứa cũng nhiều, chưa làm được cũng nhiều. Nhắc đến đây mới nhớ còn nợ bia đen với bác NS, nợ diễn đàn vụ làm mạch IC lái step. Tranh thủ trả nợ mới được, mất uy tín quá hé hé  :Smile: .

----------


## Tuấn

> tình hình ở nhà còn 1 em size 33 , 5 pha , có harmonic 1:50 , CKD lấy drive hanmark điều khiển thi vô tư nhé hehehehe , anh Tuấn đọc đến đây thì chịu khó hất tay chùi nước bọt hahaha


Hì hì em đang có con motor DKM có hộp số roài bác ui, con này nặng 1,5kg, thôi kệ em cứ lắp vào chạy đã, nặng nhẹ tính sau vì cái máy này càng nhẹ càng tốt. Nặng quá lính nhà em nó không bê được he he.




> Mô hình do em phát triển toàn dùng step & RC servo bác ạ.
> - Step dùng để xoay torch & kéo dây. Dể dàng điều kiển tốc độ, moment sau khi qua gear cũng vô tư bác ạ. Nhưng mà hiện khối lượng còn nặng quá, thiết kế còn rất nhiều điểm chưa được như ý (tối ưu). Có time em sẽ làm lại mô hình prototype mới.. Hy vọng cải tiến được nhiều vấn đề.
> - RC servo em định dùng để di torch, cái này thì rất nhỏ gọn và khỏe, loại xịn chạy chính xác & bền nữa, có metal gear & bearing nên chắc Ok. Kỹ thuật để điều khiển thằng này với em thì vô tư, vì em gốc là dân chơi RC mà lỵ hị hị .
> 
> Cái mà em đang prototype thì cái motor kéo dây em lột từ cái MIG Ozito mini bác ạ. Chi phí cho cả con máy hàn là 2.5M, em lột bộ kéo dây, giờ còn cái biến áp & con diod nắn một chiều bỏ không đó. , chưa có kế hoạch gì với nó.
> 
> RC servo - Turnigy TGY-778MG
> 
> 
> ...


Mấy cái này em nhìn có hiểu gì đâu bác. RC là cái giống gì vậy bác ? 
Mà bác xoay torch làm gì ạ ? bác làm máy cắt à ? bác cần máy cắt loại gì bác bẩu em. Em có cả mớ bản vẽ các loại máy cắt, thiết kế đầu cắt em cũng có cả rổ bác ui.

----------


## diy1102

> Hì hì em đang có con motor DKM có hộp số roài bác ui, con này nặng 1,5kg, thôi kệ em cứ lắp vào chạy đã, nặng nhẹ tính sau vì cái máy này càng nhẹ càng tốt. Nặng quá lính nhà em nó không bê được he he.
> 
> 
> 
> Mấy cái này em nhìn có hiểu gì đâu bác. RC là cái giống gì vậy bác ? 
> Mà bác xoay torch làm gì ạ ? bác làm máy cắt à ? bác cần máy cắt loại gì bác bẩu em. Em có cả mớ bản vẽ các loại máy cắt, thiết kế đầu cắt em cũng có cả rổ bác ui.


Bác đọc thử bài này xem nhé: http://rchobby365.com/diendan/showthread.php?t=3794

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Bác nào cần mua hộp số nhỏ nhỏ như vậy thì đây :
> 
> 
> cả mạch 555 cho bác Tuấn


Thanks bác, em nhờ mua luôn con này về chạy thử phát  :Smile:

----------


## Tuấn

> Bác đọc thử bài này xem nhé: http://rchobby365.com/diendan/showthread.php?t=3794


Má ui, hoá ra là điều khiển từ xa, sì tép với em còn là cao xa, nói gì đến RC servo  :Frown:

----------


## Nam CNC

Anh Tuấn nè , con động cơ bước kèm harmonic chắc nó cỡ 150gram nhé anh hehehehe tối chụp hình khoe anh chơi.

----------


## CKD

> Anh Tuấn nè , con động cơ bước kèm harmonic chắc nó cỡ 150gram nhé anh hehehehe tối chụp hình khoe anh chơi.


Con này em su tầm rồi nhe đại ca Nam CNC yêu gấu  :Big Grin:

----------


## CBNN

em có con motor như này khỏe lắm có cả encode chỉ cỡ ngón cái . không biết ứng dụng được gì không?

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> em có con motor như này khỏe lắm có cả encode chỉ cỡ ngón cái . không biết ứng dụng được gì không?


thanks bác, con này là động cơ step hay là gì thế bác ? nó có phải chạy qua driver không ạ ?




> Anh Tuấn nè , con động cơ bước kèm harmonic chắc nó cỡ 150gram nhé anh hehehehe tối chụp hình khoe anh chơi.


Bác show hàng đi em copy cái, nghía thui ợ, lão CKD lão ý hụt mấy cái trượt mini đang ngồi tiếc đấy bác ui  :Smile:  Tiện thể em hỏi bác chút, con 555 nó phát xung cho step 2 pha thì có dùng được cho loại 5 pha không ạ ?

----------


## CBNN

> Có thì lụm luôn đại ca Nam CNC ạ. Dạo gần đây sao mà thích siu tầm quá haha. Hanmark còn được 1/2 con, còn mấy con IC tích hợp 5 phase nữa mà chưa có thời gian chế cháo.
> Sao mà dạo này nhiều thứ phải lăn tăn quá. Tùm lum hết, nợ nhiều, hứa cũng nhiều, chưa làm được cũng nhiều. Nhắc đến đây mới nhớ còn nợ bia đen với bác NS, nợ diễn đàn vụ làm mạch IC lái step. Tranh thủ trả nợ mới được, mất uy tín quá hé hé .


vậy a zai sắp sếp đi, cái gì cần khoan lỗ hàn linh kiện thì soạn ra , ít bữa em lên em làm phụ choa . 

@ bác Tuấn muốn mua thì vào đây nhé ! topic của nó trong này https://www.5giay.vn/dien-tu-dien-la...-sang-tao.html

cái motor của em nó là DC thôi , cấp điện là chạy , nếu gắn cái mạch 555 qua con fet  vặn cái duty cycle là nó chạy nhanh chậm đó ah .

----------

Tuấn

----------


## CKD

Con 555 chủ yếu nó làm dao động (phát xung) đó bác. Còn việc lái (driver) mấy con step thì phải dùng cái máy lái (driver) như của bác Nhat Son. Nhưng cái của bác NS hình như chỉ tập trung vào 2 phase, 5 phase chắc phải tìm mua mối khác ạ.

Mấy con driver khi nó nhận xung thì nó mới chạy, mỗi xung tương ứng 1 bước (step)...  :Wink:

----------

Tuấn

----------


## CKD

@CBNN
Chú lo cái gì.. anh ngày nào mà không đợi chú thu xếp việc nhà để lên với anh. Cơm thì anh không dám hứa chứ rau cháo qua ngày thì vô tư. Việc lớn thì anh không đảm bảo (vì chưa đủ để a làm  :Wink:  hehe, nhưng việc nhỏ thì quá trời nè.. Muốn làm thì làm, muốn nghiên cứu thì nghiên cứu...

----------


## Tuấn

Cái máy hàn đường thẳng đầu tiên em chế là vào năm 2001. Hồi ấy em đi dạy hàn cho một đơn vị ở Mỹ đình. Thấy bà con hàn cực quá em lấy con rùa cắt oxy, rồi thêm 2 thanh ray đường tàu kẹp chặt, chặn tấm tôn, cho nó hàn.

Năng suất thì cũng được, một đường hàn 3 m nó chạy hơn 10 phút là xong, hình thức cũng ổn. Một thợ ngồi bấm xong thì pha ấm nước ngồi... chờ. Đủ việc cho khá nhiều người cắt và gá phôi sẵn cho nó.

Để chuyển giao cho người khác em làm cái tờ giấy, ghi lại các bước tiến hành, thông số dòng điện, vận tốc, điện đóm này nọ cho từng loại vật liệu.
Vì là đồ tự chế chả ra làm sao, nên phần khó nhất là con rùa nó có mấy cái khớp vặn vặn, chỉnh mỏ hàn xong thì phải khóa các cái khớp ấy lại, rồi mới hàn.
Chỉ cho ai cũng 15 phút là họ thuộc, ngồi xem họ hàn thì chả có vấn đề gì, sau hai ngày em bỏ đi chơi thì máy bắt đầu chạy lỗi. Lại kiểm tra thì cũng chỉ có mỗi một lỗi là quên khóa khớp trước khi hàn, nó lỏng rồi chạy tí nó xộc xệch. Lỗi rồi thì sửa khó lắm. Vật liệu đã hàn rồi mài đi hàn lại nó không đẹp như hàn lần đầu tiên được nữa.

Em chỉ cho 5-6 người mà sau đó khi em không làm ở đấy nữa mọi người cũng bỏ cái máy ấy luôn. Mấy cái việc vặn nút chặt rồi mới hàn, tưởng dễ mà cũng dễ quên, haizzzzz  :Smile:

----------


## Tuấn

Báo cáo các bác, công trình DIY máy hàn ống do tổng công trình sư DIY1102 đến hôm nay mới thử hàn phát đầu tiên, sản phẩm mới được thế này ạ :

Mặt ngoài mối hàn ống :



Mặt trong đây ạ:




Chân cẳng mối hàn lên tạm được, nguồn hàn quá lởm so với qui định nên hơi xấu với lỵ mới hàn nhát đầu nên chưa có kinh nghiệm ạ. 
Thiết kế máy sẽ được cụ DIY1102 cải tiến cho chuẩn hơn tẹo, hềnh ảnh máy sẽ do khổ chủ up lên sau ợ  :Smile:

----------

TLP, vuonghoanganh

----------


## diy1102

Hàn test xong đưa ngay lên cho nóng:

----------

anhcos, ít nói, imechavn, Luyến, mig21, Nam CNC, nhatson, thuhanoi, TLP, Tuấn, vuonghoanganh

----------


## CKD

Hay quá cụ ạ. Em sẽ tranh thủ đu dây theo.

----------


## diy1102

Vụ này em đu theo bác Tuấn chứ em có biết mợ hàn là thế nào đâu ợ.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Nam CNC

Tiếp tục đi anh Tuấn ... hay quá , sắp có thiết kế thương mại đại trà giá phải chăng rồi.

----------

diy1102, Tuấn

----------


## biết tuốt

Em đang bận lướt qua thấy 2 quả đầu bóng loáng quen que ^^ , kể có máy nối tóc bán đắt phết ^^ , fr dạo này sao đăng nhập khó thế bác ad ôi

----------


## Tuấn

Trăm sự cũng nhờ con máy H thần thánh chạy động cơ xe đạp đấy các cụ ạ, nhìn mấy cái của này đơn giản mà không có cnc thì em khoan tay còn lâu bánh răng nó mới chạy được. CNC muôn năm he he he  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  Xe đạp điện cũng thế cũng thế hê hê hế  :Smile:

----------

diy1102

----------


## Luyến

chúc mừng 2 bác phiên bản sau chắc bác làm thêm cái qoay sách, để sách đi sách lại cho tiện

----------

diy1102, Tuấn

----------


## CNC PRO

> Em đang bận lướt qua thấy 2 quả đầu bóng loáng quen que ^^ , kể có máy nối tóc bán đắt phết ^^ , *fr dạo này sao đăng nhập khó thế bác ad ôi*


Ngộ nhỉ? Quả thực là mình thấy không vấn đề gì.. thế mới căng à.
- Có bạn phản ảnh là đăng ký nhưng không active được.
- Có bạn cũng phản ảnh forum khó vào, load chậm.
Cả hai vấn đề này mình đều tìm nguyên nhân nhưng không phát hiện. Để test mình dùng cả ADSL, cáp quang (của FPT & Veittel) và cả 3G (mobifone & viettel) nhưng vẫn không phát hiện vấn đề nghiêm trọng. Dùng browser như chrome hay firefox đều được.
- Chrome phiên bản mới thì bị lỗi về bố cục diễn đàn tí chút, lưu setting bộ gõ cũng lỗi. Phiên bản cũ 22.0.1229.8 thì không bị.
- Firefox thì chưa phát hiện lỗi gì  :Wink: 

Bạn *biết tuốt* dùng mạng của nhà mạng nào thế.. mình thử đổi dịnh vụ ADSL để test thử xem sao?

Hiện đường cáp bị đứt.. mình test thử đường truyền qua Sing thì thấy mất tín hiệu, nhưng server diễn đàn cũng ở Sing nhưng vào vẫn bình thường (dù có chậm hơn bình thường tí), âu cũng là điều đáng mừng.

Các bạn trong quá trình sinh hoạt trên diễn đàn gặp bất kỳ trở ngại nào vui lòng góp ý ngay trường hợp cụ thể để mình tiện kiểm tra & khắc phục nhé. Trường hợp cần bí mật thì có thể PM cho mình, hoặc email vào địa chỉ cncprovietnam@gmail.com nhé.

Thanks

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> chúc mừng 2 bác phiên bản sau chắc bác làm thêm cái qoay sách, để sách đi sách lại cho tiện


Đây chỉ là mô hình test thôi. Bản chính thức sẽ đc cập nhật sớm thôi ạ.
Mong các bác ủng hộ sự nghiệp DIY ợ.
Bổ sung cái video test quay k tải:

----------

thehiena2, TLP

----------


## Tuấn

> Tiếp tục đi anh Tuấn ... hay quá , sắp có thiết kế thương mại đại trà giá phải chăng rồi.


Vâng bác, dễ thì không vì có cái gì dễ làm đâu ạ. Cụ DIY1102 bi chừ còn rành hơn em về cái máy này. Hy vọng cuối tuần này có phiên bản cải tiến ( he he phiên bản đầu tiên khoai nhất thì xong òi  :Smile:  )

----------


## CKD

Ké cái clip cho nó vui cửa vua nhà. Cái này cách nay cũng 4-5 tháng rùi ạ.
Em lười làm cái kẹp nên lấy dây thun cột tạm, test liền vì máu nó lên tới não rồi  :Embarrassment:

----------

nhatson, solero, TLP, trungdt

----------


## Tuấn

Máy hàn ống cỡ lớn, đường kính từ 1200-6000. He he em mới hàn đến 5m rưới thui ợ.

Kính mời các cụ Im_atntc, Nam CNC vào nhận hàng ạ  :Smile:

----------

nhatson

----------


## Tuấn

Em lại bới cái thớt này lên, lão Si phọ hôm qua bị mấy cô yếm đỏ đội gạo lên chùa bỏ bùa mất roài, bi chừ đang ốm tương tư, hổng có vác máy đi thử được, up cái vách máy mới phay lại các bác chém nhá, sản phẩm của sờ pín chạy động cơ xe đạp điện đơi :

----------

anhcos, CKD, hungdn, mig21, nhatson, TLP

----------


## thuhanoi

Hèn gì hàn như vậy nên ống nước song hổng bể hwoày  :Big Grin:

----------

Gamo, Tuấn

----------


## CKD

Ống nước ở HN chắc có bác Tuấn nhúng tay vào...  :Big Grin:

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Hèn gì hàn như vậy nên ống nước song hổng bể hwoày





> Ống nước ở HN chắc có bác Tuấn nhúng tay vào...


Chết em rồi, sao vụ này các bác lại biết nhỉ ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## diy1102

> Em lại bới cái thớt này lên, lão Si phọ hôm qua bị mấy cô yếm đỏ đội gạo lên chùa bỏ bùa mất roài, bi chừ đang ốm tương tư, hổng có vác máy đi thử được, up cái vách máy mới phay lại các bác chém nhá, sản phẩm của sờ pín chạy động cơ xe đạp điện đơi :


Đỡ tương tư em ráp lại cái khung thiết kế lại của máy xem thế nào so với bản test: 


Sau khi ăn bớt khá nhiều mạt nhôm:



Thấy mảnh mai và nhẹ hơn đến 30% so với piên bản test ạ.


Do thiết kế lại kết cấu khung, sườn nên em pải pay lại cái rãnh dẫn động của cái bánh răng bằng sắt đã có ạ:

----------

anhcos, Luyến, Tuấn

----------


## diy1102

Lại vác đi test tiếp ợ:

----------

anhcos, CBNN, CKD, Luyến, nhatson, thuhanoi, Tuấn

----------


## diy1102

Thêm cái video cho nó sinh động:

----------

anhcos, CKD, solero, Tuấn, vuonghoanganh

----------


## CKD

Con motor có tachometter thì phải. Loại này có phải motor 1 phase có chỉnh tốc?

----------


## diy1102

> Con motor có tachometter thì phải. Loại này có phải motor 1 phase có chỉnh tốc?


Là motor DKM ac 1 pha, có hộp số và điều tốc bình thường thôi ạ.
Trong cái video của cụ, cụ dùng moto r gì đấy?

----------


## Tuấn

> Là motor DKM ac 1 pha, có hộp số và điều tốc bình thường thôi ạ.
> Trong cái video của cụ, cụ dùng moto r gì đấy?


Hì, cụ DIY1102  :Smile:  ai lại bẩu hộp số và điều tốc bình thường  :Smile:  nói thế nó giảm mất cái oai phong roài còn đâu  :Smile:  Chí ít là cũng phải chém dư lày : bẩm cụ CKD, phần điện và các thiết bi điều khiển tự động được nhập khẩu trực tiếp từ hàn quốc, khung máy vô cùng chắc chắn được làm từ hợp chất Aluminum association, nguồn gốc Đê la Thành, bánh răng chuyển động được gia công bằng kim loại có màu đen mà dân chiên nghiệp gọi là sắt CT3, hay còn gọi là sắt xây dựng chớ he he he he  :Smile:  

Tiện thể cụ CKD cho em hỏi chút ạ, hôm qua bọn em có thử cái mạch 555 chạy cho con sì tép, để cạnh máy hàn rùi hàn tóe loe xem nó có bị nhiễu không, thử mãi mà chả thấy nó bị nhiễu gì thì bi chừ phải làm sao hở cụ ? không chống nhiễu thì dự án dùng lon sữa bò chống nhiễu của cụ DIY1102 bỏ đi đâu bi chừ ??? hu hu hu hu  :Smile:

----------

Gamo, Luyến

----------


## diy1102

Hehe lần sau em cố gắng học pong cách chém gió của bác ợ.

----------


## Nam CNC

bộ động cơ của anh đang dùng là hơi to , trong đây không xài hàng korea , chỉ xài vexta như thế thôi à , chắc chỉ cần 25W là quá dư.

----------


## diy1102

> bộ động cơ của anh đang dùng là hơi to , trong đây không xài hàng korea , chỉ xài vexta như thế thôi à , chắc chỉ cần 25W là quá dư.


Con này có 6w thôi ợ.
Tuy nhiên, có hộp số lên hơi to và nặng ạ. Nhưng tổng trọng lượng máy gần đạt so với hàng thương mại ạ.
Đang tiếp tục tìm phương án giảm cần cho các piên bản tiếp ạ.

----------


## hoang.nvn

Xem mà máu quá, có thể em sẽ làm một quả hehe, bác CKD có chuyển giao công nghệ ko ah.

----------


## Luyến

> Thêm cái video cho nó sinh động:


tuyệt vời anh ơi, cho nó đi kiếm xèng thôi có xẩy ra lỗi gì tính tiếp sau.

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> tuyệt vời anh ơi, cho nó đi kiếm xèng thôi có xẩy ra lỗi gì tính tiếp sau.


Hehe còn pải may quần áo cho nó nữa đã và còn chờ bác Tuấn đi siêu âm mối hàn xem có đạt tiêu chuẩn vũ trụ gì đó k rồi tính tiếp kaka

----------


## CKD

Vụ này bác Tuấn đang làm trùm công nghệ đó hoang.nvn

----------


## diy1102

> Vụ này bác Tuấn đang làm trùm công nghệ đó hoang.nvn


Em thấy cái Video của cụ nó cũng chạy ngon rồi mà?

----------


## CKD

Con ấy giờ đắp chiếu rồi bác diy1102. Định là ra giêng mới start lại.
Con ấy tuy nhẹ nhưng mắc nhiều lỗi.. phải hiệu chỉnh nhiều.

----------

diy1102

----------


## Tuấn

Báo cáo ạ, công nghệ con máy này bi chừ các bác cứ cụ DIY1102 mà giã ợ. Con máy đầu tiên thì em còn phác phác vạch vạch tí, chỉnh lại thì con này cụ DIY1102 làm cả, em cũng chả biết cụ ấy nhét những thứ gì bên trong nữa ạ. Chỉnh tiếp đến sau tết chắc em mang nó đi công trường test thật được roài ợ, cho nó chạy mấy tháng xem có phát sinh gì thì chỉnh tiếp ợ  :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

2 ông xàng xê thấy ớn , kinh doanh mà thong thả dễ sợ , thời gian là tiền bạc test thì nhanh nhanh , nghiệm thu liền để ra riêng anh cưới em kiếm tiền , món này VN có bán đại trà đâu , mà rẻ rẻ thì mấy ông công trường cần lắm à. lâu quá có cha nào ra hàng trước mấy bác mệt à.

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> Con ấy giờ đắp chiếu rồi bác diy1102. Định là ra giêng mới start lại.
> Con ấy tuy nhẹ nhưng mắc nhiều lỗi.. phải hiệu chỉnh nhiều.


Con đấy cảu bác chạy bằng step có phải không ạ? Nếu chạy bằng step bác thấy có ổn không? Em định làm thêm một piên bản step để bác Tuấn mang đi "hành xác" cả hai rồi đúc kết luôn.



> 2 ông xàng xê thấy ớn , kinh doanh mà thong thả dễ sợ , thời gian là tiền bạc test thì nhanh nhanh , nghiệm thu liền để ra riêng anh cưới em kiếm tiền , món này VN có bán đại trà đâu , mà rẻ rẻ thì mấy ông công trường cần lắm à. lâu quá có cha nào ra hàng trước mấy bác mệt à.


Chuột bạch đang ở phòng thí nghiệm mà anh Nam. Cơ bản trong phòng thì mọi thứ đều ok và kiểm soát tốt, còn ra ngoài phòng từ từ không xốc chết. Có người làm trước thì lại được học hỏi thêm và động lực thúc đẩy kakaka




> Báo cáo ạ, công nghệ con máy này bi chừ các bác cứ cụ DIY1102 mà giã ợ. Con máy đầu tiên thì em còn phác phác vạch vạch tí, chỉnh lại thì con này cụ DIY1102 làm cả, em cũng chả biết cụ ấy nhét những thứ gì bên trong nữa ạ. Chỉnh tiếp đến sau tết chắc em mang nó đi công trường test thật được roài ợ, cho nó chạy mấy tháng xem có phát sinh gì thì chỉnh tiếp ợ


Theo học bác thì em toàn nhét những gì tinh túy nhất của Vũ trụ vào trong nên nó mới mỏng và nhẹ được ợ kakaka (tây, tầu, ta; trên, dưới, trong lòng đất; trên trời,... đủ cả ợ)
PS: Điện thoại bác đâu mà em gọi hổng có đc.

----------


## Tuấn

> 2 ông xàng xê thấy ớn , kinh doanh mà thong thả dễ sợ , thời gian là tiền bạc test thì nhanh nhanh , nghiệm thu liền để ra riêng anh cưới em kiếm tiền , món này VN có bán đại trà đâu , mà rẻ rẻ thì mấy ông công trường cần lắm à. lâu quá có cha nào ra hàng trước mấy bác mệt à.


Kinh gì đâu bác, chỗ em có mấy bạn làm cùng em hơn chục năm, bi chừ trên dưới bốn mươi roài, mắt bắt đầu kém nên em cần một mớ các con máy này cho các bạn ấy dùng, nhàn thân mà lại có cớ tăng lương he he  :Smile:  hội trẻ trẻ thì cho hàn tay thui ợ  :Smile:

----------

CNC FANUC

----------


## diy1102

em đang cần cải tiến một số chỗ của con máy này. Thực ra tìm giải páp thay thế linh kiện khó kiếm bằng cái dễ tìm hơn, nên em cần loại cái loại như tròng hình đường kính trục là khoảng 5-6mm và cái bạc đi kem nưã.

Các bác cho em hỏi cái này có bán sẵn k ạ?

----------


## Luyến

bác mà làm thương mại thì em cứ tính tiền 10k/con dao 6mm bị gẫy còn cái bạc trượt thì bác đi mua cho em cục đồng đỏ về mà chế ạ.

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

Có nhiều cái nếu mua đc sẵn thì nên mua rồi mới tính đến chế hehe.

----------


## anhcos

Ở SG, chỗ chợ Nhật tảo chuyên về quạt, họ bán sẵn cốt 8 kèm theo bạc đồng. Cốt 5, 6 cũng có nhưng đều tiện ren 1 đầu, dài chừng 80, mình không rõ loại này có kèm theo bạc hay không. Cốt 8 mua lẻ khoảng 5k 1 em, mấy cốt kia rẻ hơn. Mua số lượng lớn rẻ hơn và luôn sẵn có hàng.

----------


## diy1102

> Ở SG, chỗ chợ Nhật tảo chuyên về quạt, họ bán sẵn cốt 8 kèm theo bạc đồng. Cốt 5, 6 cũng có nhưng đều tiện ren 1 đầu, dài chừng 80, mình không rõ loại này có kèm theo bạc hay không. Cốt 8 mua lẻ khoảng 5k 1 em, mấy cốt kia rẻ hơn. Mua số lượng lớn rẻ hơn và luôn sẵn có hàng.


cám ơn cụ. Có ren lại tốt ạ, nhưng khả nang ren ngược, nhưng k sao em chỉ cần nó dài tầm 40-50mm là ok rồi. Có cốt chắc có bạc, em sẽ tìm ở Hà Nội xem có đc k, nếu k đc nhờ bác mua dùm đc k ạ?

----------


## diy1102

Trình còi phải ngâm cứu nhiều và lại phát sinh vấn đề ngoài trình của mình nên lại pót tiếp nhờ các cao thủ tiếp ạ.
Chẳng là anh Nam chê cái Motor nó hơi to nên em quyết chuyển sang Step cho nó nhỏ nhẹ. Tuy nhiên, muốn nó pro chút nên muốn có một cái mạch để hiển thị số xung ra LED 7 đoạn (số xung để điều khiển step; hoặc một số tỷ lệ thuận với số xung để phù hợp với hiển trị trên LED 7 đoạn). Đã tìm hiểu và có chỗ đặt hàng roài. Nhưng đặt thì không khoái và không phù hợp với cái nick của em nên và hơn nữa trên đây nhiều cao thủ nên em lại quang nên đây nhờ các cao thủ trợ giúp ạ.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## anhxco

theo e dùng con mcu vag lcd cho ní đơn giản gọn nhẹ, dể tùy biến, vừa phat xung vừa ccounter luôn thể.

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

Cụ có thể chỉ rõ hơn đc không ạ?
Em thì muốn nó đơn giản nhất cho nó ổn định trong môi lao động. Em ưu tiên hiển thị bằng LED 7 đoạn ạ.

----------


## Gamo

Haiz, bác biết lập trình mấy con microcontroller như 8051, pic, avr, arduino,... ko?

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> Haiz, bác biết lập trình mấy con microcontroller như 8051, pic, avr, arduino,... ko?


kaka vấn đề này em giống nick của bác ạ. Nếu buộc pải mò thì em nghĩ mò đc ạ.
Như Module này http://banlinhkien.vn/goods-2831-mod...l#.VMoun9KUc80
Thì viết lại Code có sử dụng được cho mục đích của em không ạ.

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, có nghĩa là chưa biết đúng hem?

Bác đi mua 1 bộ Arduino + LCD shield, về nhà bác muốn cho nó hiển thị thứ gì cũng được mà siêu dễ. LED 7 đoạn lý thuyết đơn giản nhưng điều khiển thực tế mất công.
Con ko thì bác mua LED panel, loại chạy chữ quảng cáo á, điều khiển còn dễ hơn led 7 đoạn.

Cụ thể làm ra sao thì bác túm lão CKD, lao ấy có chuyên mục Arduino cũng trên diễn đàn này á. Sợ mất công bác chơi Arduino bác bị ghiền rồi bỏ CNC á.

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

Yêu cầu của em là đơn giản nhất chỉ cần hiện số xung, không cần gì khác, Yêu tiên LED 7 đoạn vì trong môi trường làm việc cần nhìn nó to rõ ràng nhất có thể và đương nhiên nó cũng không quá công kênh vì là thiết bị di động ạ.

----------


## Gamo

Nếu bác muốn nhìn to & rõ thì mua LED panel dùng trong quảng cáo á, vừa to hơn, vừa điều khiển dễ hơn mà chưa kể là bác muốn hiển thị thứ gì cũng được.

Anyway, nếu bác quyết tâm với LED 7 đoạn mà ko muốn đặt làm bên ngoài thì phải chịu khó nghiên cứu điện tử thôi. Để có thể hiển thị số xung, như bác Anhxco nói, bác phải dùng MCU (Arduino, 8051, pic,...) để đếm, rồi xuất ra 1 thiết bị nào đó. Có một số IC counter ngoài thị trường nhưng đó là thời xa xưa lắm rồi, dùng MCU cho cuộc đời dễ thở hơn.

PS:
Lý do không nên dùng led 7 đoạn là vì để điều khiển được 1 led 7 đoạn, bác tốn hết 7 chân MCU. Như vậy để hiển thị  4 ký tự, bác cần dùng 28 chân MCU (max). Vậy nếu hiển thị 8 ký tự như LED panel thì sao? Đó là chưa kể bác cần dùng buffer IC cho các led lớn.
Ngoài thị trường có một số led driver ic cho led 7 đoạn nhưng ngay cả dùng với các IC đó thì cũng rất mất công vì bác phải làm mạch cho các IC đó nữa.
Ngoài ra, LED 7 đoạn mắc tiền.

Led Panel dùng trong quảng cáo thì to hơn, giá rẻ hơn nhiều (nếu so với giá 8 led 7 đoạn cùng kích thước) & điều khiển chỉ cần vài chân MCU, em ko nhớ chính xác. Lý do là nó đã tích hơp sẵn IC trên cái Panel đó rồi & có lẽ do nó quá phổ biến nên giá rẻ hơn LED 7 đoạn nhiều. Quan trọng là bác phải làm cho nó 1 cái hộp thật đẹp  :Smile: )

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

Em yêu tiên LED 7 đoạn là nó pù hợp về cách thức hiển thị cũng như kích thước nữa ạ. Có lẽ em pải tự bổ túc kiến thức cho mình đã.

----------


## conga

Chả có lẽ, ngồi ở cty dạo này lắp cụ rao khuôn làm giò bằng inox, em đã tìm ra cái nguồn gốc. :Smile:

----------


## diy1102

Hình như ở đồng văn hà nam đóa.

----------

conga

----------


## ahdvip

nếu lập trình với chip ATmega thì hú em, em có vài được để chém gió đó, keke

----------

conga

----------


## anhxco

Cái link bác đưa là module Led 7 seg driver, bác muốn điều khiển vẫn phải thêm 1 con MCU nữa nhé.
Nếu bác dùng cái module đó thì chỉ cần mất 2-3 pins để giao tiếp thôi ( nên không mất nhiều như cụ Gamo nói đâu ạ).
Bác nên dùng arduino vì cộng đồng support rất nhiều, function gì cũng có sẵn. Bác là dân IT, mấy thứ này sào nấu chắc không thành vấn đề.
Có cái link dùng arduino với cái board trên, gửi bác tham khảo luôn:
http://embedded-lab.com/blog/?p=6862

----------

diy1102

----------


## Mr.L

Em nghĩ dùng kỹ thuật quét LED thì không cần phải dùng nhiều chân đâu bác Gamo. Ví như 7LED thì về lý thuyết mỗi LED ngốn hết 7 chân, nếu có thêm dấu thập phân nữa là 8 chân. Vậy nếu chơi 4 LED thì phải dùng 32 chân mới đủ. Nhưng nếu quét LED thì chỉ cần dùng 8 + 4 = 12 chân là đủ.
Kết hợp vừa quét LED vừa shift register là rất gọn nhẹ. Có thể mở rộng ra rất nhiều LED mà chỉ dùng 2-3 chân, có cái hiện nhiều LED thì mất nhiều thời gian  :Frown: 

Thêm cái link quét LED ma trận.
http://tronixstuff.com/2013/10/11/tu...lay-driver-ic/

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, yeah em mới học MCU vẫn dùng led 7 đoạn vì dễ hiểu nhất. Dùng nhiều con phải dùng shift register chứ ko MCU ko đủ chân.

Tuy nhiên nếu dùng shift register có nghĩa là phải làm mạch, học thêm về shift registers, mạch công suất,... rất là mất công nên em mới bày cho bác ấy mua cái LED panel dùng trong quảng cáo thì tha hồ muốn quậy gì thì quậy do nó đã tích hợp sẵn hết mọi thứ rồi, chỉ cần về cắm là chạy mà giá lại rẻ.

Mà em ko để ý là bác ấy đã kiếm được module led 7 đoạn của người ta làm sẵn thì quá tốt, có cả code mẫu. Như vậy trong trường hợp này cứ dùng module đó cho khỏe.

Cuối cùng thì cũng chỉ quay lại câu chuyện là bác ấy phải bái mấy cha làm sư phụ dạy Arduino thôi nếu bác ấy ko muốn thuê bên ngoài làm  :Cool:

----------


## Mr.L

Arduino cũng khó òm à. Ai thì không biết chứ xi phọ quăng cho em một đống, kêu em học để làm LED chơi mà cả năm rồi mà vẫn bị đánh rớt (lão ấy khó quá). Tranh thủ chút info khi nghe xi phọ chém gió nên mang lên chém với các bác cho vui ấy mà.

----------


## vuonghoanganh

> Trước em dùng cái này cũng nhiều rồi nên em thấy nó đơn giản bác ạ, phần cơ thì em mới cắt dây được bánh răng, mô tơ thì em mua được con mô tơ 6w kèm hộp số 1:180, cái này dùng cho ống đường kính từ 20 đến 63 thôi ạ. Còn thông số với qui trình hàn cái này thì nó đơn giản lắm, bác cần gì cứ bảo em, bác cần thiết kế mấy con này không ạ ? em gửi bác. Bác chọn loại máy đầu hở hay kín ạ ? Em có thiết kế loại đầu kín, còn đầu hở thì cũng vậy thôi ạ. Hơn đầu kín cái khoản tra dây bù he he





> Báo cáo các bác, công trình DIY máy hàn ống do tổng công trình sư DIY1102 đến hôm nay mới thử hàn phát đầu tiên, sản phẩm mới được thế này ạ :
> 
> Mặt ngoài mối hàn ống :
> 
> Đính kèm 5685
> 
> Mặt trong đây ạ:
> 
> Đính kèm 5686
> ...


Hàn vậy là chuẩn rồi bác ơi

----------


## vuonghoanganh

> Hehe lần sau em cố gắng học pong cách chém gió của bác ợ.


Có bác nào chuyển giao công nghệ không ah. Em đang định làm 1 cái

----------


## Tuấn

Chào bác. Máy chạy vui vậy chứ chưa ổn định nên dự án đắp chiếu mắy năm nay. Chất lượng mối hàn cũng còn tệ quá nên bọn em cũng định thiết kế lại từ đầu bác ạ.

Chắc phải sang năm em mới lôi cái này ra nghịch tiếp. Đợt này...oải quá em chả làm cái gì đc

----------

vuonghoanganh

----------


## vuonghoanganh

> Chào bác. Máy chạy vui vậy chứ chưa ổn định nên dự án đắp chiếu mắy năm nay. Chất lượng mối hàn cũng còn tệ quá nên bọn em cũng định thiết kế lại từ đầu bác ạ.
> 
> Chắc phải sang năm em mới lôi cái này ra nghịch tiếp. Đợt này...oải quá em chả làm cái gì đc


vì không có thông tin để liên lạc, em đã gửi tin nhắn và mạil trong diễn đàn trao đổi với bác, không biết bác có nhận được không. em rất tâm huyến mong được trao đổi trực tiếp với bác cho tiện

----------


## Tuấn

> vì không có thông tin để liên lạc, em đã gửi tin nhắn và mạil trong diễn đàn trao đổi với bác, không biết bác có nhận được không. em rất tâm huyến mong được trao đổi trực tiếp với bác cho tiện


Em đọc được tin nhắn của bác nên lên đây trả lời đấy ạ,
Thực sự thì dự án chưa tiến được như bác nghĩ đâu ạ, phần cơ thì trình em chưa đủ để thiết kế nó, em đang đợi đợt nào rảnh lôi ra nhờ cao thủ nào giúp phần thiết kế, rồi phần điện thì tính sau vì nếu làm đơn giản chắc cũng không khoai lắm. ( chỉ là cho 1 con step nó chạy và 1 con chiết áp chỉnh tốc độ thui ợ )

Túm lại là khó phần cơ bác ạ, lúc nào em làm lại thì sẽ up lên bác và mọi người xem rồi góp ý cho em nha

----------


## lineage2

máy của bác có bù dây tự động ko. Em củng đang làm một con nhưng cơ cấu là ống lăng còn kìm hàn đứng yên. Có gì cho em học hỏi thêm với.

----------


## Tuấn

> máy của bác có bù dây tự động ko. Em củng đang làm một con nhưng cơ cấu là ống lăng còn kìm hàn đứng yên. Có gì cho em học hỏi thêm với.


Bác show cái hình lên cho bà con ngắm cái đê

----------


## vuonghoanganh

khó nhất là cái nhông ở chính giữa chẳng biết gia công thế nào, và làm sao để có định nómaf vẫn chạy êm, nhà lại không có máy móc gì, cái gì cũng phải thuê. Haizz! :Frown:  bác nào show bộ phận đó cho em mở mang tầm mắt, mà làm theo cái!!!

----------


## lineage2

hình đây, các bác  chém cho vui.

----------

anhcos, Gamo

----------


## lineage2

cơ cấu kẹp mass.

----------


## Tuấn

Mỏ hàn bác để giúp em vuông góc với ống cần hàn. Càng vuông càng tốt. Đây là ưu điểm của hàn máy với hàn tay ạ.
Mà sản phẩm thật là bác nối ống hay thế nào ạ ? Bác cho em thông số cần và dự tính của bác, biết được cái gì em chém gió cái ấy cho vui  :Smile: 
Cái mass tiếp xúc hơi ít ạ.

----------

lineage2

----------


## Tuấn

> khó nhất là cái nhông ở chính giữa chẳng biết gia công thế nào, và làm sao để có định nómaf vẫn chạy êm, nhà lại không có máy móc gì, cái gì cũng phải thuê. Haizz! bác nào show bộ phận đó cho em mở mang tầm mắt, mà làm theo cái!!!


Cái này hả bác ?

----------

vuonghoanganh

----------


## lineage2

dạ cái đang để vị trí nghiên là do hàn mặt bích vào ống, trong hình trên cùng có chi tiết em hàn thử đó bác. 
Khi nào hàn nối ống em mới để vuông góc ạ. 
Còn vấn đề mass thì tạm ổn vì chưa nghỉ được cách nào hay hơn, tại bên em đòi hỏi là phải tháo lắp nhanh chi tiết cần hàn.

----------


## Tuấn

> dạ cái đang để vị trí nghiên là do hàn mặt bích vào ống, trong hình trên cùng có chi tiết em hàn thử đó bác. 
> Khi nào hàn nối ống em mới để vuông góc ạ. 
> Còn vấn đề mass thì tạm ổn vì chưa nghỉ được cách nào hay hơn, tại bên em đòi hỏi là phải tháo lắp nhanh chi tiết cần hàn.


Hình như bác làm bên kcn Quang minh phải không ạ ? cái chi tiết hàn bích sắt đen bác bù dây bằng tay à ?

----------


## lineage2

Dạ bù bằng tay bác, ver 2 em sẽ bù tư động.
Em tính dùng dây hàn Co2 để bù, còn cơ cấu đẩy dây thì giống máy ỉn 3D bác xem thử có khả thi không.

----------


## Tuấn

> Dạ bù bằng tay bác, ver 2 em sẽ bù tư động.
> Em tính dùng dây hàn Co2 để bù, còn cơ cấu đẩy dây thì giống máy ỉn 3D bác xem thử có khả thi không.


Bác mua cái bộ cấp dây cho máy co2 về là bù được, chế cái dẫn dây khéo khéo tẹo. 
Bộ bù dây máy hàn tig rất đắt mà khó mua, bác mua bộ cho CO2, về tháo mô tơ bỏ đi, mua cái khác lắp làm sao cho tốc độ nó bằng 1/10 cái có sẵn là được. Lắp được step với bộ phát xung thì chuẩn không cần chỉnh

Bác chụp mặt trước cái nguồn hàn em xem với, đường hàn thử của bác tốc độ chậm, điện yếu quá và không có cơ cấu lắc mỏ, hàn mặt bích hơi khoai

----------

lineage2

----------


## lineage2

Nguồn hàn Tig và Co2 thì bên em có đủ loại, Trung Quốc, Nhật, Mỷ, nên em thích cái nào thì sài cái đó thôi.
Còn bộ bù dây em tính là bằng step+driver+arduino cho nhỏ gọn chứ dùng luôn máy con của máy hàn Co2 thì nặng nề quá.
Cơ cấu lắc mỏ em củng đã tính tới mà chưa ra hê hê, nên em khắc phục bằng cách cho mỏ hàn nung chảy kim loại một thời gian ngắn trước,
sau đó bù dây rồi mới xoay chi tiết (trên hộp điều khiển có cái timer phục vụ cho mục đích này).
Còn cái phôi trên là em hàn lần đầu tiên nên chưa chỉnh các thông số phù hợp.
Vài bữa nữa em thêm cái bộ bù dây cho các bác xem ném gạch cho vui.

----------


## Tuấn

Yêu cầu bên bác cần dư lào ạ ? Hàn chắc. Hàn kín nước. Hàn chịu áp. Hàn xong có chụp phim hay hàn vi sinh ạ ?

----------


## vuonghoanganh

> Cái này hả bác ?


Đúng rồi bác tuấn, cái nhông vàng ấy. Còn cái rãnh giữa của nhông trên YouTube thấy họ kết hợp vòng và bi mắt trâu đa hướng cũng khá hay, còn mặt ngoài lại không biết họ làm như thế nào. Nếu cả 2 mặt đều làm vậy có ổn không nhỉ.

----------


## vuonghoanganh

các bác xem cái này nhé.











em định làm một cái để hàn đường ống chịu áp thôi, chứ phụ vụ vào vi sinh hay vi gì gì đó thì chắc khó.

----------


## vuonghoanganh

> các bác xem cái này nhé.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...






em đăng lại cái video trên

----------


## Tuấn

Nếu chỉ hàn đơn giản thì nên chế bộ bàn quay rồi hàn bán tự động cũng được ạ.
Hôi mới đi làm em ngồi hàn cái của này, có cái bàn quay, dẫm chân nó quay, bỏ ra nó dừng. Mỗi ngày 1 người cũng cả gá cả hàn được 1500 chiếc, nhanh hơn dùng máy tự động nhiều ạ.





Chế máy hàn áp lực thì khá khoai trong việc chọn nguồn hàn, những nguồn hàn ae mình dùng thường chỉ là nguồn dùng cho hàn tay, dùng cho hàn máy hơi khó dùng.

----------


## vuonghoanganh

Em muốn làm cái đầu hàn hở, chủ yếu là hàn ống 2in trở xuống thôi, công việc cũng chỉ thế là nhiều, chứ bồn bể hay bình tích áp thì không dám vì yêu cầu kỹ thuật khá gắt. Bác tuấn tư vấn em gia công cái nhông ở giữa với, Nếu được cho em xin cái detail chế tạo  :Frown:  em đang bị rối chỗ đó, em nghĩ giải quyết được nó là công việc còn lại cũng nhẹ nhàng.

----------


## Tuấn

Em làm cũng chưa được bác ạ. Nhìn thì dễ mà khoai quá

----------


## nhatlinh

Có bác nào còn theo dự án không

----------


## nhatlinh

Em làm được rồi nhưng không đăng video ở đây được

----------


## nhatlinh



----------

CKD, Gamo, motogia, Tuấn

----------


## kzam

> 


Ủa ko dùng que hả bác>?

----------


## CKD

Mỏng thì không cần que bác ạ.

----------

kzam

----------


## Tuấn

> 


Cái kẹp ống của bác hay quá, nó không tiện lắm nhưng ổn định. Cái mỏ hàn cũng hay nốt, bác tự phay bằng cục đồng à ? hôm nào em bắt chước mới đươc :P

----------

nhatlinh

----------


## Tèng

> Có bác nào còn theo dự án không


Dự ớn này em vẫn bỏ dang dở bác ạ, nick Tuấn của em nó bị kiểm duyệt kinh quá, không đăng bài được, em lập nick này trả lời bác vậy.
Phần kẹp ống em thấy bác làm thế này hiệu quả và đơn giản. Thay đổi cỡ ống thì thay kẹp, mất chút thởi gian cũng không sao ạ, vì làm loại co ra giãn vào được nó yếu hơn ợ.
Chắc cũng còn lâu lâu nữa em mới làm lại vụ này bác ạ, em làm nhiều thứ lan man quá nên bi chừ hoàn thiện mấy cái dang dở đã ạ

----------

nhatlinh

----------


## nhatlinh

> Cái kẹp ống của bác hay quá, nó không tiện lắm nhưng ổn định. Cái mỏ hàn cũng hay nốt, bác tự phay bằng cục đồng à ? hôm nào em bắt chước mới đươc :P


cái cục đồng đấy nhìn đơn giản vậy chứ đặt chỗ gia công người ta báo giá tận 300k lận đấy bác

----------


## nhatlinh

> Dự ớn này em vẫn bỏ dang dở bác ạ, nick Tuấn của em nó bị kiểm duyệt kinh quá, không đăng bài được, em lập nick này trả lời bác vậy.
> Phần kẹp ống em thấy bác làm thế này hiệu quả và đơn giản. Thay đổi cỡ ống thì thay kẹp, mất chút thởi gian cũng không sao ạ, vì làm loại co ra giãn vào được nó yếu hơn ợ.
> Chắc cũng còn lâu lâu nữa em mới làm lại vụ này bác ạ, em làm nhiều thứ lan man quá nên bi chừ hoàn thiện mấy cái dang dở đã ạ


Khi nào bắt đầu lại dự án này hú em tiếng, muốn có người cùng nhau nghiên cứu

----------


## Tuấn

Nước đến chân chưa nhảy, nước đến mông em cũng chưa nhảy, bi chừ nước đến cổ rùi, em lại làm con máy này thui, 30 ngày không biết có xong được không nữa, không xong thì phải mua thui, mà mua thì còn gì là xi en xi pờ rồ nữa hu hu hu

----------


## hoangson

Nước đến cổ thì bơi thôi bác

----------


## Tuấn

Mãi rồi em cũng phải kẹp cái phôi lên em phay con máy đểu. Chưa biết nó có ổn không dưng mà tự dưng nhớ lão Si phọ Diy1102 với con máy H thần thánh, nghĩ lại cảnh ngày trước lão lọ mọ gá dao 3 dao 4 lên phay mà thấy ngại ngại quá.

Năm dương lịch cũng sắp hết, vậy là 4 năm đã trôi qua, lão Diy1102 đâu roài làm vại bia với em đê

----------


## huyquynhbk

máy rỉ hết rồi kia bác Hói ơi. làm vài quại bia rửa máy đê.kaka

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Em thật, em thề, em bảo đảm là đến hôm nay thì em đã bít tại sao lão CKD xấu tính hay làm máy bằng nhôm rùi ợ





Hóa ra là mấy cha nhà giàu mua nhôm đắt lòi về làm máy vì là nhôm nó dễ hơn gia công hơn sắt các bác ạ.

Trước giờ em quen làm inox, mang sắt ra ta rô em đã thấy đời lên voi, bi chừ phay nhôm với lị ta rô lỗ trên nhôm ui ui sao mà nó ngon ăn thía không biết nữa các bác ạ

----------

hoangson, Nam CNC

----------


## Tuấn

Con máy đểu nhìn thế mà lúc làm khó phết các bác ạ, em làm mãi hôm nay mới chạy được bi nhiêu đây ạ

----------

anhcos, CKD, huyquynhbk, motogia

----------


## huyquynhbk

> Con máy đểu nhìn thế mà lúc làm khó phết các bác ạ, em làm mãi hôm nay mới chạy được bi nhiêu đây ạ


bia thôi cụ Hói ơi. hàn ngon quá cơ. hihi

----------

thuhanoi, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

báo cáo các bác, sau 1 ngày nữa thử hàn thì mối hàn này nọ tàm tạm được ạ.



Cái hình dưới cùng là bên trong lòng ống, cái chân của mối hàn nó lên ạ.

Nói chung là các vứn đề về độ khó thì em thấy cũng không khó lắm, vì trình của em thì nó còi, dung sai lắp ráp em cũng chỉ áng áng rồi phay thôi ạ. Cái nguồn hàn thì em dùng nguồn tàu đểu, vảy hàn phía bên ngoài coi như là chấp nhận được, còn nếu kiếm con máy ít đểu hơn tẹo thì có thể hàn được như mấy anh tây dùng nguồn xịn ạ. ( Cái nguồn xịn cho máy hàn tự động khá đắt ạ, từ 150-400 triệu/con). Như vậy nếu em cần khoảng 25 bộ cho đám lính già nhà em chúng nó hàn linh tinh thì nguyên mớ nguồn hàn là cũng tốn phết rồi ạ ( cái nguồn đểu này em mua có 17 triệu ạ )

----------


## Nam CNC

NGON.... tưởng ổng làm xong lâu rồi , thỉnh thoảng chém gió với bạn là có ông Hói làm xong rồi , dễ như ăn kẹo và còn rẻ nữa chứ , ai dè giờ ổng mới test thôi mới đau , may mà nhìn cũng tạm tạm , giờ khoe có sách rồi nhá.

----------


## Tuấn

Em làm tiếp cái máy hàn ống dạng kín.

Nguyên bản bên tây nó thế này ạ :




Còn em chế nó thế này:




Lúc đầu em tưởng nó toàn bằng nhôm, sau mới biêt khá nhiều thứ bằng inox cần phay. 



Phay quen quen tay bây giờ em bắt đầu mơ đến một con spins khỏe khỏe chút có ATC để đỡ phải chờ thay dao ạ.

----------

anhcos, anhphutnut, CKD, motogia

----------


## anhcos

Bác càng ngày càng chuyên nghiệp nhể, dạng kín là mình không nhìn thấy tia lửa hàn hả bác.

----------


## Tuấn

> Bác càng ngày càng chuyên nghiệp nhể, dạng kín là mình không nhìn thấy tia lửa hàn hả bác.


Vâng, nó hẹp hơn loại đầu hở nên hàn được vào các chỗ kín như cái matrix này ạ:



Nhưng nó không bù được dây nên chỉ hàn được ống dày 2mm thui, từ trên 3mm thì phải hàn loại đầu hở ạ

----------


## Tuấn

Dạo này hết việc em đi nhận hàn thuê các bác ạ. Máy hàn tự chế hàn khá tốt, tiện thể em cũng mua thêm 1 con máy " xịn " về xem nó có hàn tốt hơn đồ chế không ạ.

Bọn em nhận mấy cái mớ van này về rồi hàn chúng nó vào với nhau :




Đây là con máy em chế đầu tay, còn con máy mua thì nó thế này :




Về hình thức thì máy mua nó đẹp hơn hẳn, còn để hàn thì máy chế độ ổn định tốt hơn. Các mối hàn của máy mua có xu hướng bị cháy chân như thế này khi hàn ống đã bị phun cát :




Thực ra thì yêu cầu của đợt hàng này nó chấp nhận lỗi này ạ. Bọn em hàn thuê cho mấy thằng đức cống nên chúng nó chỉ quan tâm bên trong và mầu quang phổ thui, còn cạnh thì hàng chúng nó chuyển sang cũng cháy lem nhem như thế này :




Nếu để đăng kiểm VN chụp siêu âm thì tèo gần hết, còn bọn đức nó soi bằng endoscope thì qua được ạ.

Cái máy chế thì nó không bị cái lỗi này, nói chung là dễ dùng và ổn định vì đến hôn nay nó vẫn chưa bị gì.



Em đang lắp mấy con nữa cho nó hàn linh tinh cho vui, nói chung là phần điện thì chỉ có điều kiển 1 con step, với các cụ nhà mình thì hơi bị dễ rùi, còn phần cơ thì cũng ... tầm em còn làm được thì các cụ khác ... quá đơn giản ạ.

----------

anhcos, CKD, Fusionvie, Gamo, huyquynhbk, Luyến, thuhanoi

----------


## hanasimitai

Bác dùng đồ đểu nó quen rồi chưa biết dùng đồ xịn. Chứ em éo tin là cái máy chế của bác ngon hơn.

----------


## Tuấn

> Bác dùng đồ đểu nó quen rồi chưa biết dùng đồ xịn. Chứ em éo tin là cái máy chế của bác ngon hơn.


Đồ chế bây giờ em mới dùng. Còn đồ mà bác bảo là xịn em mới dùng có mấy chục năm thôi ạ

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## Luyến

máy hàn rất đẹp anh Tuấn ạ. hẹn em mấy lần bảo qua nhà em chén gió mà không thấy đâu.

----------


## Tuấn

Ui em vừa xem lại cái thớt này ... từ 2014 đến bây giờ các bác ạ. Trình độ lươn khươn câu giờ của em cũng kinh thật. 5 năm mới phay được mấy miếng nhôm, lắp vào nhau cho nó quay quay được. Mà nghĩ lại thì con máy phay em cũng làm mất 2 năm, con plasma thì lắp xong điện mất thêm 1 năm nữa để chông nhiễu... mấy con khác em còn câu giờ lâu hơn he he .

Thui thì cuối cùng em cũng làm cho mấy con máy đểu nó chạy được, bi chừ em khoe với bác đơn hàng đầu tay của con máy chế ạ, đại ý là em mà còn chế được thì các bác nhà còn ngại gì mà không thử làm ạ.

Mấy cái matrix valve bọn em hàn rùi lắp lại với nhau như thế này:












Rồi đóng gói thì là xong thôi ạ





Mẹc xi bố cu các bác đã đọc, em đi chế tiếp mấy cái linh tinh nữa đây ạ, lão Gamo rủ em chế máy hàn rùi ra biển hàn cho giàn khoan Sao vàng Đại ngoẹt đấy ạ, có bác nào đi cùng bọn em hông ?

----------

Fusionvie, huyquynhbk, thuhanoi

----------


## Fusionvie

Nhìn tiến độ mấy con máy của bác, em lại có tý động lực để nhởn nhơ với con C của em rồi kkkk.

----------


## huyquynhbk

> Nhìn tiến độ mấy con máy của bác, em lại có tý động lực để nhởn nhơ với con C của em rồi kkkk.


tình hình con máy C của cụ đến đâu rồi? bảo hnao qua xưởng cụ chơi cái mà e chưa đi đc

----------

Fusionvie

----------


## Fusionvie

> tình hình con máy C của cụ đến đâu rồi? bảo hnao qua xưởng cụ chơi cái mà e chưa đi đc


Con C em đặt mục tiêu phải chạy được trong năm nay ạ, dạo này lại hứng thú với món DIY Flycam + Gopro tương tự như ở đây, nên nó cũng tốn khá nhiều thời gian rảnh rỗi, đâm ra em C kia bị ghẻ lạnh. Bác rảnh xuống chỗ em với bác Tuấn cafe nhé.

----------


## ngocbh2001

> Em làm tiếp cái máy hàn ống dạng kín.
> 
> Nguyên bản bên tây nó thế này ạ :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Còn em chế nó thế này:
> 
> ...


Bác Tuấn có thể cho mình xin hình 2d của mấy cái nhông để cắt laser khồng?mình thích cái máy hàn ống nhưng lại không biết vẽ
Thanks

----------


## Tuấn

> Bác Tuấn có thể cho mình xin hình 2d của mấy cái nhông để cắt laser khồng?mình thích cái máy hàn ống nhưng lại không biết vẽ
> Thanks


Em đưa yêu cầu rồi bên cắt dây họ vẽ, chỉnh chọt gì đấy và cắt thôi bác, họ cho kích thước tâm về mình làm trục, lắp vào nó cũng không chạy được ngay đâu ạ, kẹt cứng ngắc, em lắp từng cặp bảnh răng, chế cái tay quay, cho bột mài trộn dầu vào rồi lúc lắc quay từ từ đến lúc nó trơn bác ạ. Cắt 3 lần thì có một lần nó chay được.

----------


## Tuấn

> Con C em đặt mục tiêu phải chạy được trong năm nay ạ, dạo này lại hứng thú với món DIY Flycam + Gopro tương tự như ở đây, nên nó cũng tốn khá nhiều thời gian rảnh rỗi, đâm ra em C kia bị ghẻ lạnh. Bác rảnh xuống chỗ em với bác Tuấn cafe nhé.


Chiều chiều xuống chỗ cụ Quềnh chơi đê bác đê, lắm trò nghịch vui phết :P

----------


## Fusionvie

> Chiều chiều xuống chỗ cụ Quềnh chơi đê bác đê, lắm trò nghịch vui phết :P


Nay em về HN sớm rồi, sáng mai tụ tập coffee đi bác

----------

